# Are you ready kids ? Arrrgh!



## workinforwood (Feb 1, 2009)

Aye Aye Captain !!!
I Can't hear you !!!
Ohhhhh....who lives in a pineapple under the sea ?
Spongebob Square Pants !
Absorbent and yellow and porous is he.
Spongebob Square Pants !
If nautical nonsense is something you wish.
Spongebob Square Pants !
Then drop on the deck and flop like a fish.
Spongebob Square Pants !
Ready !?!?

Spongebob Square Pants! Spongebob Sqare pants!
Spongebob Square Pants!

Spongebob Square Pantssss !!!!!!

hehe...This is Spongebob with pen in storage mode.





This is Spongebob with Gary removed to access pen.  Gary is held in place on top and on base by a magnet




This is Spongebob pen while in use but needed right this second..the pen can be placed in SB's hands.




A close up of Gary, Spongebob's pet snail.  Meow !




This is a concept that I changed many times over in my mind.  I used a sedona rollerball in the end because of it's slimmer size.  I did not want a fountain pen to potentially leak inside spongebob, or the nib be damaged during storage or falling out of his hands perhaps...a necessary precaution! The cap tube and insert are down in the bottom of Spongebob, so the pen can be twisted into his body.  Thanks for looking.  Go grab the kids!


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 1, 2009)

*Lower tube insertion*

The lower tube not only holds the threaded insert but also gives strength between the legs and body.  This is what it looked like after drilling into the legs.  I about pee'd myself while drilling this..it is drilled after legs are assembled..omg those walls are thin!!!   I do not own a big fancy drill press...my drill press is a bench model that I bought at a box store about 10 yrs ago for $50.  It has no power, but it's accurate no doubt about that!


----------



## skiprat (Feb 1, 2009)

Fantabulous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Feb 1, 2009)

now that is cool


----------



## bybill (Feb 1, 2009)

That's really great!!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 1, 2009)

Way cool.


----------



## VisExp (Feb 1, 2009)

Very cool Jeff.  That brought a big smile :biggrin:  How many different woods and what types did you use?


----------



## george (Feb 1, 2009)

WOW !!!!
Great job.


----------



## Druid (Feb 1, 2009)

<-----needs to pick his jaw up off the ground 
Waaaay to cool!!!


----------



## LEAP (Feb 1, 2009)

You are truly a master! that is incredible no matter how you look at it. Hell it would be impressive without the pen!


----------



## Jim Smith (Feb 1, 2009)

What a fabulous job on a terrific pen.  Very creative and you are indeed a Master Scroller.

Jim Smith


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 1, 2009)

VisExp said:


> Very cool Jeff.  That brought a big smile :biggrin:  How many different woods and what types did you use?



It is Brazilian Satinwood, Bubinga, Ebony, Bloodwod, Sumac, Holly, Maple, Blue Mahoe, Pear, Padouk and  one more that is at the tip of my tongue but I can't remember.  So that's 11 wood types.  Plywood under the base.  Black marker, and inlace with a bluish green pearlex tint.  Oh...I guess the eyes and dowels are a different wood too..probably birch is my guess.  The eyes were maple plugs.  Technically his eyes free float, but I don't have any balls that small :wink:, and if his eyes were to float then they are at risk of breaking, so Gary's eyes are plugs drilled into his shell.  One eye is a bit higher than the other, but it doesn't make any difference if they are even or way off, because he's Gary...same as Spongebob, you can make his eyes go any direction you want!


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Feb 1, 2009)

Ho-ly *c**r**@**p!* 

That is awesome!!!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 1, 2009)

ok, I'm giving up on wood now.

Fantastic work.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 1, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rdunn12 (Feb 1, 2009)

That is too cool!!!Great work!!


----------



## papaturner (Feb 1, 2009)

I really don`t have the adjectives to express my amazement.
You are a true artist/craftsman. Excellent work.


----------



## Ozzy (Feb 1, 2009)

In the infamous words of Jeff Spicoli; "Awesome! Totally awesome!" Great job all the way around.


----------



## hunter-27 (Feb 1, 2009)

HOLY #%*&!!!!  That is way cool!!!!!


----------



## jhs494 (Feb 1, 2009)

Outstanding! Beautiful work and a very unique design. 
Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 1, 2009)

*Jeff, you think on a different level than most.*
* Wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Feb 1, 2009)

Unfreakinbelievable! My kids (10 and 11-HUGE Spongebob maniacs) went nuts. When they asked me if I could make them both one of those, I just said "You must be joking".

Amazing.

Dale


----------



## Ligget (Feb 1, 2009)

You had to post that just when I put a couple of pictures of my pens up, now you have all the attention!! LOL :crying::biggrin::biggrin:

All joking aside that is AWESOME work you done, absolutely fantastic in my opinion, a definate front page picture I`m sure! :worship: :highfive:


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 1, 2009)

I haven't seen the front page picture change in quite some time...must be down to once a month with that.  Appreciate the comments though.  It took me 3 weeks of mental thought to figure this pen out and then 3 days to build it.  It is more of a practice run than anything else, because I have a concept for a personal design that I really want to try and do in the not to far off future.  This way I am able to practice the 360 degree intarsia process while at the same time keeping it somewhat simple and relatively square.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 1, 2009)

That is great.


----------



## tim self (Feb 1, 2009)

That is one incredable idea!  My grand-daughter would die for that.

AWESOME


----------



## wolftat (Feb 1, 2009)

They say that there is a very slim line between genius and insanity. I'm not sure where exactly this fits in, but I like it so I'm not too sure where I fit in there either.


----------



## gketell (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow that is AMAZING!!  Awesome job.


----------



## JimB (Feb 1, 2009)

That's amazing. You made LOML and I laugh. Thanks.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 1, 2009)

Jeff, that is incredible!!   I cannot even begin to imagine all that went into making that.


----------



## gwilki (Feb 1, 2009)

Great fun, Jeff.


----------



## tishtigger (Feb 1, 2009)

I love that very nice


----------



## bitshird (Feb 1, 2009)

Jeff, that is way over the top, I'm just glad my Daughter doesn't look on here there's no way I would try and make one of those, Man you da Man.


----------



## marcruby (Feb 1, 2009)

Hah!  I love it!

Marc


----------



## thewishman (Feb 1, 2009)

wolftat said:


> They say that there is a very slim line between genius and insanity. I'm not sure where exactly this fits in, but I like it so I'm not too sure where I fit in there either.



In this case it is a Sedona.:biggrin:

Great job, Jeff! I love Spongebob and you did him proud.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 1, 2009)

wolftat said:


> They say that there is a very slim line between genius and insanity. I'm not sure where exactly this fits in, but I like it so I'm not too sure where I fit in there either.


 
I've been telling Jeff for a year now that his mind spins in a different direction than most!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tony Pridmore (Feb 1, 2009)

:biggrin: Incredible!


----------



## Pen Maker (Feb 1, 2009)

Make it a sneeker, forstner out Gary and put one of them little clocks in him. People with think he's just a clock. Imagine their surprize when you pull a pen out of his lil' noggin.


----------



## Pen Maker (Feb 1, 2009)

Feel free to use it. There isn't a patent on it!


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow, nice work.


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 2, 2009)

You guys think this is mad...it's a good thing ya'll haven't seen my idea list!


----------



## garypeck (Feb 2, 2009)

you guys churn out the most amazing pens.....!!!


----------



## greenacres2 (Jan 13, 2021)

@jttheclockman linked to this thread in a "welcome back" post to @toolcrazy.  Glad i took a look, and i hope somebody appreciates getting a look at this degree of creativity!!  Man, there's some cool stuff on this site!!
earl


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 13, 2021)

greenacres2 said:


> @jttheclockman linked to this thread in a "welcome back" post to @toolcrazy.  Glad i took a look, and i hope somebody appreciates getting a look at this degree of creativity!!  Man, there's some cool stuff on this site!!
> earl


Earl back when this site just started out there were many very talented pen designers. I say designers because they did things that are not even touched today and all the pen turners that have gone through here. Now when the forum was transferred from one platform to another back many years ago we lost a few threads and photos that showed some amazing work. Unfortunately some of these artisans are no longer with us but there work lives on. Now new technology and materials are available and would have loved to see what they could have done with them. But this is why we encourage people to go back and look through old threads and see some of the work of past turners here.  Hopefully we can keep the traditions going and more of the new members carry the torch.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 14, 2021)

greenacres2 said:


> @jttheclockman linked to this thread in a "welcome back" post to @toolcrazy.  Glad i took a look, and i hope somebody appreciates getting a look at this degree of creativity!!  Man, there's some cool stuff on this site!!
> earl


Huh what? What did I do, I just got back.


----------



## magpens (Jan 14, 2021)

WOW !!!

Before I saw the date of the thread, I was going to suggest that the maker should have waited to present this for the upcoming BASH !!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 14, 2021)

toolcrazy said:


> Huh what? What did I do, I just got back.


I answered your thread and placed a link to this that refers back to the old days of this site and then it takes off from there. But always good to see some older threads and artisans work that I am sure many many many never seen before here. People join and want to live in the now.


----------



## Alchemist (Jan 17, 2021)

I hate spongebob with a great deal of passion. This, however, is the bees knees! EXCELLENT!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

